# Waffenverzauberung auf Angel



## fatscho (22. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Kann man auf eine Angel eine Waffenverzauberung auftragen?

Der Sinn ist einfach Style, weil die Kalu'ak-Angel mit Dämonentöten noch geiler aussehen würde.

MfG


----------



## vickie (22. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß ja denn eine Angel kann ja auch als Waffe benutzt werden.....


----------



## Hairman (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn es gehen würde, hätten sies geändert.
Als ich damals meine Angel mit Kreuzfahrer verzaubern wollte, ging es nicht.
Angel ist imho eine eigene Kathegorie die nicht zu den Waffen zählt. Leider.


----------



## Kerandos (29. Januar 2009)

Wird die Angel nicht durch den Köder bereits "verzaubert"? Oder ist das ein Extra-Bonus?


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2009)

Naja der Köder ist na nur temporär, insofern nicht wirklich ne Verzauberung, eher eine Art Schleifstein.


----------



## Masato2 (25. Februar 2009)

Angeln zählen nicht als Waffen, als Krieger kann ich keinerlei Fertigkeiten benutzen die eine Waffe benötigen.


----------



## monarchC4 (25. Februar 2009)

Masato2 schrieb:


> Angeln zählen nicht als Waffen, als Krieger kann ich keinerlei Fertigkeiten benutzen die eine Waffe benötigen.




Genau, man kann zwar jemanden damit verprügeln, aber Angel zählt nicht als Waffe. Somit wird sie auch nicht verzaubert werden können.


----------

